# SEXIEST WOMAN IN THE WORLD!



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Some really important news!



> Megan Fox Tops FHM's 100 Sexiest Women In The World
> April 23, 2008 9:42 p.m. EST
> 
> Los Angeles, CA (CNS) - "Transformers" actress Megan Fox has beaten A-list stars Jennifer Aniston and Cameron Diaz in this year's "100 Sexiest Women In The World" by FHM magazine.
> ...












.










.










.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

She's got some weird-ass tattoos.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

bullsnake posts about hot chicks and we only get 4 pictures? Whats this world coming too?

your slippin bullsnake.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

..
This is on her shoulder.










Needs implants.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

SMOKIN!!!! Those first few pictures....


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

This is the tattoo on her side.

What a nut job!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

From the Transformers:


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Shes sexy, but not the sexiest woman in the world. Ive seen hotter women on the street but thats just IMO.



Bullsnake said:


> She's got some weird-ass tattoos.


The worst has to be the tat of a guys name (looks like "Brian") on her "V" line. What a turn off to every other guy she may go out with.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

i put a pic of her on my myspace when transformers came out because she was good lookin


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Tison said:


> i put a pic of her on my myspace when transformers came out because she was good lookin


Amazing story.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Sum moar Megan Fox before Captive completely derails this thread.










.









.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

how am I derailing this thread? was it no supost to be of hot girls?

Supost to be Captive Herps failed


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

fap fap fap


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

BlackLabel said:


> fap fap fap


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm really liking this thread.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

*JUST A FRIENDLY REMINDER...*

I've already had to remove two posts from different users as a result of their posting pictures that go against the rules on this forum... Before posting anything in this thread take a second to read over our forum rules.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?act=boardrules

Specifically, READ RULE #2:



> 2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
> * This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
> -Thong shots
> -Nudity and near nudity
> ...


There's nothing wrong with admiring a hot chick. But if you want spank bank material you can go elsewhere.

Consider this a verbal warning to EVERYONE.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

shes smokin and all but i must say mila kunis and rachel bilson are hotter.....also alyssa milano.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

too bad she doesnt have a gun in her hand.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i dont find that broad attractive. she looks like a dirty slut (not in a good way). i also dont like her "my sh*t dont stink" attitude.

far better looking girls around.

not to mention she is a horrible actress


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Puff said:


> i dont find that broad attractive. she looks like a dirty slut (not in a good way). i also dont like her "my sh*t dont stink" attitude.
> 
> far better looking girls around.
> 
> not to mention she is a horrible actress


Your freakin crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I wouldn't mind splitting her open like a turkey on thanks giving.

I fear the wife would cut the Wang off in my sleep.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Puff said:


> i dont find that broad attractive. she looks like a dirty slut (not in a good way). i also dont like her "my sh*t dont stink" attitude.
> 
> far better looking girls around.
> 
> not to mention she is a horrible actress


finally someone with an ounce of sense in their head. she cakes on the makeup, as you can tell from her photos that AREN'T airbrushed to sh*t. she has a shitty attitude and without plastic surgery and 2.5lbs of makeup she would probably look like ass. you'll see 100 girls that are hotter than her at any hollywood club.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

thank you hyphen.

yeah, i just dont see her appeal. maybe her blue eyes (which are probably airbrushed as well)? but who looks at eyes when you're laying them from behind?

ive heard she is a complete bitch, thinks she's god's gift, and to be honest isnt that great looking.

it's hilarious how overly horny men go apeshit over pictures of women that are so airbrushed that they look like they are laminated and sitting under a bright light.

she has all these tattoos as well (which IMO is a huge turnoff), and used to be (probably still is) a complete coke head. pretty useless broad...and more importantly the movie she got famous from was complete sh*t.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Her skin is not very good.

And she is too dark.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Did I mention Megan Fox is hot?










Maybe I'll start stalking her instead of Jessica Alba.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

D'ffnt look.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

You guys talkin sh*t about this chic are crazy. None of you could get a chic near her caliber. She's bangin hot. Look at those eyes. I dont think I've ever crossed a girl on the street hotter than her. I love how these fools make posts saying "she's not very good looking", "she doesnt have nice skin", "I've seen better", etc. 95% of you would pay over a grand to have her blow you.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

She isn't all that!! She looks alright. You should go check out the ladies at Hooters, they're banging hottt..sexy..hottt..







I live within 3 Hooters restraunts and damn, I love going there! If your city doesn't have a Hooters Restraunt.. mind as well move.









None the less, she's alright.

I wouldn't say Sexiest Woman in the World.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> i put a pic of her on my myspace when transformers came out because she was good lookin


Amazing story.
[/quote]















LMAO

You guys must have some pretty high standards if you don't think that this girl is good looking. 
Yeah, the name tattoo is a turnoff...But I'd be singing a different tune if the name "Evan Thompson" was tattooed there.

What woman in Hollywood isn't airbrushed?

She might not be the "Hottest woman in whatever"... but didn't Paris Hilton win this some time ago? Come on...PARIS HILTON?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Everyone likes different stuff, and I like the trashy look. Christina Agulilera is the same way, trashy looking but hot. The tattoos are hot.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

shes alright i suppose. id hit it, but shes is a little skinny.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I didn't say she wasn't nice looking, she is nice looking, but she has bad skin, and her hair is too dark. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> You guys talkin sh*t about this chic are crazy. None of you could get a chic near her caliber. She's bangin hot. Look at those eyes. *I dont think I've ever crossed a girl on the street hotter than her.* I love how these fools make posts saying "she's not very good looking", "she doesnt have nice skin", "I've seen better", etc. 95% of you would pay over a grand to have her blow you.


It's too bad you live around such ugly women.


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Mettle said:


> You guys talkin sh*t about this chic are crazy. None of you could get a chic near her caliber. She's bangin hot. Look at those eyes. *I dont think I've ever crossed a girl on the street hotter than her.* I love how these fools make posts saying "she's not very good looking", "she doesnt have nice skin", "I've seen better", etc. 95% of you would pay over a grand to have her blow you.


It's too bad you live around such ugly women.








[/quote]

:nod: yeah. i personally know girls that i think are hotter than her. 
but anyhow, when a guy is giving critique here its not based on wether he would fcuk this chick or not, its based on the fact that shes claimed to be the worlds sexies woman, wich imo shes NOT:

and reptile you must have hurt your head dude.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

she is beautiful and she is getting more tatts and she loves all animals. Kinda like me but a lot taller.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> too bad she doesnt have a gun in her hand.












she could get it ............. if i were a single man.
i like her eyes, and she has a cool belly button (weird thing to notice maybe.)
but i dont think she is the hottest woman in the world. I see chicks hotter than her in NYC every day.
and yeah, she is a terrible actress, then again, so was almost everyone in that yawn of a CGI porno.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> You guys talkin sh*t about this chic are crazy. None of you could get a chic near her caliber. She's bangin hot. Look at those eyes. I dont think I've ever crossed a girl on the street hotter than her. I love how these fools make posts saying "she's not very good looking", "she doesnt have nice skin", "I've seen better", etc. 95% of you would pay over a grand to have her blow you.


actually, i see chicks hotter than her every day at lunch. maybe you folks from chicago have ugly broads, but around my parts we have quite a large amount of beautiful women who get a lot of sun, eat organic food and have nice skin. if you don't see chicks hotter than megan fox then you are either blinded by her status or just don't have hot chicks in your area, lol.

and no, i wouldn't pay a penny for her to blow me.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

hyphen said:


> You guys talkin sh*t about this chic are crazy. None of you could get a chic near her caliber. She's bangin hot. Look at those eyes. I dont think I've ever crossed a girl on the street hotter than her. I love how these fools make posts saying "she's not very good looking", "she doesnt have nice skin", "I've seen better", etc. 95% of you would pay over a grand to have her blow you.


actually, i see chicks hotter than her every day at lunch. maybe you folks from chicago have ugly broads, but around my parts we have quite a large amount of beautiful women who get a lot of sun, eat organic food and have nice skin. if you don't see chicks hotter than megan fox then you are either blinded by her status or just don't have hot chicks in your area, lol.

and no, i wouldn't pay a penny for her to blow me.
[/quote]

"North Hollywood, CA"

Let's not forget what money can buy in those areas.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Hot ass bitch with makeup on, but take that makeup off and you'll puke.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> You guys talkin sh*t about this chic are crazy. None of you could get a chic near her caliber. She's bangin hot. Look at those eyes. I dont think I've ever crossed a girl on the street hotter than her. I love how these fools make posts saying "she's not very good looking", "she doesnt have nice skin", "I've seen better", etc. 95% of you would pay over a grand to have her blow you.


actually, i see chicks hotter than her every day at lunch. maybe you folks from chicago have ugly broads, but around my parts we have quite a large amount of beautiful women who get a lot of sun, eat organic food and have nice skin. if you don't see chicks hotter than megan fox then you are either blinded by her status or just don't have hot chicks in your area, lol.

and no, i wouldn't pay a penny for her to blow me.
[/quote]

"North Hollywood, CA"

Let's not forget what money can buy in those areas.
[/quote]

maybe you could elaborate instead of making some vague statement at a cheap attempt to make fun of where i live? "those areas"? umm, yeah, i live about 2 miles away from the central hq of vivid entertainment. so i'm sure money can buy you a hot porn star.

and an fyi, i work in encino, on the border of sherman oaks. probably some place you've never heard of or seen. therefor you wouldn't even comprehend the types of women i see on my lunch break.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

hyphen said:


> maybe you could elaborate instead of making some vague statement at a cheap attempt to make fun of where i live? "those areas"? umm, yeah, i live about 2 miles away from the central hq of vivid entertainment. so i'm sure money can buy you a hot porn star.
> 
> and an fyi, i work in encino, on the border of sherman oaks. probably some place you've never heard of or seen. therefor you wouldn't even comprehend the types of women i see on my lunch break.


Settle down big guy. It was just a stereotypical "Cali broads buy their looks" comment. I have numerous family that lives in Orange Co. Costa Mesa to be exact. Plus I live in Mission Viejo for 4 years, so I can back up my comments a tad. Simmer down.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Bullsnake, no more pics?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

she isnt the Sexiest woman in the world...she might be "ONE OF" but def not the MOST, there are soo many infront of her.

Adriana Lima tops her 10 fold.



















I dono bout u, but that right there...is DAMN 10X sexier.

One more reason to love Brazil over the fact that they bring us Piraya! lol


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I give her 2


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> she isnt the Sexiest woman in the world...she might be "ONE OF" but def not the MOST, there are soo many infront of her.
> 
> Adriana Lima tops her 10 fold.
> 
> ...


one of my favourites!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

id still rather do a pregnant jessica alba than meghan fox...

meghan fox looks like she's from a trailer park, but blew a few of the right guys to get her into "acting" or whatever you call he lame ass attempts.lol


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Puff said:


> id still rather do a pregnant jessica alba than meghan fox...
> 
> meghan fox looks like she's from a trailer park, but *blew a few of the right guys to get her into "acting"* or whatever you call he lame ass attempts.lol


And apparently a couple of editors at FHM.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> id still rather do a pregnant jessica alba than meghan fox...
> 
> meghan fox looks like she's from a trailer park, but *blew a few of the right guys to get her into "acting"* or whatever you call he lame ass attempts.lol


And apparently a couple of editors at FHM.
[/quote]

and maxim...and stuff...

lol


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

hyphen said:


> and an fyi, i work in encino, on the border of sherman oaks. probably some place you've never heard of or seen. therefor you wouldn't even comprehend the types of women i see on my lunch break.


I think a lot of us know Encino, dude.

ENCINO MAN ANYONE!?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^great movie


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha. I think I'm going to watch it today now. LOL.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Some of your better work Bullsnake, well done my friend


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i personally do not like Fox cause she has IMO a too nasty face. I could not be able to stay with a girl with such a face. She wants to appear too nasty, and looks like a slut.

well, i'm not gay and i would really appreciate a blowjob


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

hyphen said:


> You guys talkin sh*t about this chic are crazy. None of you could get a chic near her caliber. She's bangin hot. Look at those eyes. I dont think I've ever crossed a girl on the street hotter than her. I love how these fools make posts saying "she's not very good looking", "she doesnt have nice skin", "I've seen better", etc. 95% of you would pay over a grand to have her blow you.


actually, i see chicks hotter than her every day at lunch. maybe you folks from chicago have ugly broads, but around my parts we have quite a large amount of beautiful women who get a lot of sun, *eat organic food *and have nice skin. if you don't see chicks hotter than megan fox then you are either blinded by her status or just don't have hot chicks in your area, lol.

and no, i wouldn't pay a penny for her to blow me.
[/quote]
Ahh Liberals...do they shave?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think that she is the sexiest Canadian actress in the world.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

When I went to canada, all I seen was a lot of these types of women.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

maknwar said:


> When I went to canada, all I seen was a lot of these types of women.
> 
> View attachment 166766


Are you kidding me a mulet, only an American woman would have that hair cut! I think you're mistaken, that's what they look like in Buffalo!


----------

